# sea france



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

just booked ferry crossing Dover - Calais with Sea France for July 2009 
£56.00 return for 7 meter motorhome with Toad on back £212.00 return So have booked Toad seperately which is another £56.00 total £112.00 saving us £100.00 Why is this


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I would guess it's because it's more difficult to fit in one vehicle at 11m than 2 vehicles (which can be split up) at 7m & 4m.

Gerald


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

never thought of that thanks


----------

